# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Bài toán ghép nối các đoạn ray

## daomanh_hung

chào các bác,hiện em đang tìm phương án lắp ghép các đoạn ray tròn (hoặc vuông) chiều dài 2m thành 1 bộ dài 14m trên nền nhôm định hình cũng nối dài tương tự
truyền động thanh răng
Liệu có thỏa mãn được các yêu cầu sau:
Độ chính xác cho phép :+-1mm
Tải trọng cố định lên bộ trượt: ~5kg (đầu cảm biến,camera,...)

Nhưng hiện tại e chưa nghĩ ra cách gì khả dĩ căn ke 1 cặp ray mà ko cần dùng block làm trung gian???
Các bác có cao kiến gì ko ah??

----------


## terminaterx300

> chào các bác,hiện em đang tìm phương án lắp ghép các đoạn ray tròn (hoặc vuông) chiều dài 2m thành 1 bộ dài 14m trên nền nhôm định hình cũng nối dài tương tự
> truyền động thanh răng
> Liệu có thỏa mãn được các yêu cầu sau:
> Độ chính xác cho phép :+-1mm
> Tải trọng cố định lên bộ trượt: ~5kg (đầu cảm biến,camera,...)
> 
> Nhưng hiện tại e chưa nghĩ ra cách gì khả dĩ căn ke 1 cặp ray mà ko cần dùng block làm trung gian???
> Các bác có cao kiến gì ko ah??


cỡ đó dùng thanh trượt tròn dc oài ................... 

kết nối nhôm định hình bằng những miếng pad có gờ định vị, nhu cầu ko cao mà

----------


## daomanh_hung

Vâng nhưng nối dài các đoạn trượt tròn bằng phương pháp nào ah, nhôm thì có link nối rồi!!??

----------


## thuhanoi

> chào các bác,hiện em đang tìm phương án lắp ghép các đoạn ray tròn (hoặc vuông) chiều dài 2m thành 1 bộ dài 14m trên nền nhôm định hình cũng nối dài tương tự
> truyền động thanh răng
> Liệu có thỏa mãn được các yêu cầu sau:
> Độ chính xác cho phép :+-1mm
> Tải trọng cố định lên bộ trượt: ~5kg (đầu cảm biến,camera,...)
> 
> Nhưng hiện tại e chưa nghĩ ra cách gì khả dĩ căn ke 1 cặp ray mà ko cần dùng block làm trung gian???
> Các bác có cao kiến gì ko ah??


Trước đây mình nghĩ không nối được, nhưng với yêu cầu độ chính xác không cao lắm thì vẫn nối được. Theo ý riêng thì chỉ cần ray 2 rãnh bi IKO để dể nối. đặt 2 đầu ray lại với nhau, thả vào 2 rãnh ngay chỗ nối 1 thanh thép gió phi tương đối so với rãnh bi, dùng kẹp, (tương ứng như êtô) kẹp 2 thanh thép gió tròn cho áp chặt vào rãnh bi. Siết các con ốc chân đế của ray.

----------


## CKD

Ray vuông nối bình thường và nối nhiều nữa là khác. Mình có phải nối ray cho những máy dài hơn 4m.
Ray tròn có chân đế mình nghĩ cũng nối được, ray tròn không chân đế thì chắc bó tay.

Giải pháp để nối thì thường mình cắt dây đầu ray, sau đó lắp gần như cách bác thuhanoi đã nói ở trên.

----------


## huuminhsh

> chào các bác,hiện em đang tìm phương án lắp ghép các đoạn ray tròn (hoặc vuông) chiều dài 2m thành 1 bộ dài 14m trên nền nhôm định hình cũng nối dài tương tự
> truyền động thanh răng
> Liệu có thỏa mãn được các yêu cầu sau:
> Độ chính xác cho phép :+-1mm
> Tải trọng cố định lên bộ trượt: ~5kg (đầu cảm biến,camera,...)
> 
> Nhưng hiện tại e chưa nghĩ ra cách gì khả dĩ căn ke 1 cặp ray mà ko cần dùng block làm trung gian???
> Các bác có cao kiến gì ko ah??


với yêu cầu của bác em nghic ko quá khó khăng đâu.nhôm thì nối giống bác terminaterx300 còn ray cắt thật vuông thật mịn ép khí nhất có thể .mối giép nhôm và mối ghép ray so le.emko dùng nhôm ghép nhưng đang dùng ray ghép vẫn chạy phà phà bác à .

----------

